
Zero notifications - vanwilder77
http://joel.is/post/39927202947/zero-notifications
======
nmcfarl
I did this and found it was as good as Joel says it is. But I was constantly
missing meetings and forgetting to pick up the groceries.

So now now I let: Phone, Messages, Reminders, Calendar, and a couple other job
or relationship apps through.

The world is a better place when Facebook isn't constantly intruding. But a
worse place when you miss things you need to know about.

Paying attention to which notifications I let through really impacted my life.

